# Lobster voicemail



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi anyone know the number to access lobster voicemail? (Cant find in their help and tricky right now to hang on waiting for their customer support helpline.)


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Damn I thought someone had the number


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

I know this might be weird but have you tried dealing your own number from the phone?

Works here with both Virgin and BT they both connect to your voicemail and then you should get a message from the system telling you that you have a message. 
if you then look at the message info it will give the quick dial number (should be 3 dots by the name Lobster I assume) it is for BT.


----------

